# 92s



## daniel17319 (Jan 1, 2019)

looking for holster solutions in kydex


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Look for leather, real leather,,,,sorry


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I like the Raven Concealment "Phantom" model. Comes with OWB belt loops and IWB. Both are very comfortable & adjustable (height and cant). Great retention without the adjustment screw.


----------



## GraymanDefense (May 10, 2019)

Hello! 
If you are still in the market please visit or website our facebook or website.
Grayman Defense


----------

